

Group Mind. More than 13,000 People Are Playing Pokémon Red Together - toksaitov
http://www.polygon.com/2014/2/14/5411790/twitch-plays-pokemon-creator-interview-twitchplayspokemon

======
crystalmace
I'm curious, does the setup read and execute every single typed command it
recieves, or does it analyze the commands entered within a set time period and
simply choose the one that it recieved the most? Which system do you think
would work better for such a setup? Is there a system that would work better
for such a project?

------
whitewhim
This is really cool, it kind of reminds me of the lifeline in who wants to be
a millionare "ask the audience". It would be really cool to see a startup
where all the decisions were made with such a format although its
understandable why it probably won't happen.

